# First bowkill with diamond razor edge



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 2, 2011)

I shot my first bowkill deer with my diamond razor edge and I am 12 years old. 

I have practiced all summer with my dad. 


Thanks dad for taking me hunting. 
THIS WAS AWESOME AND I WILL NEVER FORGET IT!!!!!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 2, 2011)

Good job young man!! You will never forget your first bowkill. Looks like you made a perfect shot too! All that practice paid off.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good job!! That's the way to start a fire burning!!!


----------



## Xzuatl (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome! I am sure you made daddy proud.


----------



## quinn (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats!looks like a good shot and a tastey reward!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent shot. Congratulations to you and your Dad.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats,  and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2011)

man yeah!!!!! congrats on the first and welcome to the finest addiction on the planet


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 3, 2011)

Good solid hit! Well done young man.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

That is so cool,  WTG. I am glad to hear that you practiced before you went hunting......shows responseability!

You keep hanging out with ya dad, he will never steer you in th wrong direction!


----------



## jabb06 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great shot ! How long did you have to wait to make the shot?


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!  Great shot!!!!!  You have to tell us the story about how you got her now. Congratulations again.


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 3, 2011)

I waited about 8 minutes before she turned perfectly broadside at 15 yards.

I was working all weekend on my homework and my dad promised me if I got most of it done I could go hunt. That day around 3:00pm my dad comes to get me. I was hunting in a blind and I was not there 10 minutes and the two deer walked out. I thought if the smaller one gives me a perfect broadside shot I would take it. The smaller one walks in and turns broadside at 15 yards. I draw back and Swhackkk!!! the arrow nailed the heart broke the rib and made a complete pass threw not screwing the flight up at all. The deer ran 35 yards and dropped.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 3, 2011)

You did great... Good luck this season 

You are in for such an experience having a love for the outdoors and hunting, been going 23 years,
and every opening morning us just as exciting as the first one was... 

I have that same bow...


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 3, 2011)

Great story, congratulations


----------



## Sundays Money (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrulations and nice shooting, you will be hooked now


----------



## chase870 (Oct 3, 2011)

killer


----------



## hookedonbass (Oct 3, 2011)

Great Shot! Congrats to you and kudos to Dad as well for getting you involved in the outdoors!


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job Young'un! I'm proud for you. And I hope you never want to pick up a rifle! I love bowhunting that much! Nothing wrong with a gun hunt though! My 11 year old son has that same bow. He hasn't pulled the string at a deer yet though. Maybe soon!


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 5, 2011)

This bow is a great bow and I am pulling 60lbs @ 25 inch. draw but, I need to get a new bow because I am out growing it and I am also looking at the bow tech assassin.


----------



## wildcats (Oct 5, 2011)

yes ir big congrats...great shot....your hooked now!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome.  Great start to your hunting career.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 6, 2011)

deerhunter5611 said:


> This bow is a great bow and I am pulling 60lbs @ 25 inch. draw but, I need to get a new bow because I am out growing it and I am also looking at the bow tech assassin.



A friend of mine wants to sell his. pm me if you are intersted.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't imagine how proud dad must be.  Great job bro and nice shot!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome. Congrats on a nice bow kill.


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey its Mady!  You posted on my thread about my first bow kill and how you got yours recently too.  You had a great shot.  I'm going to leave today to go hunting for four days.  My sister is going too.  I hope that she can get her first deer or a hog with a rifle.  CONGRATS agian!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks! Congrats to you too!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job! I have been hunting with my Dad for 30 years. The best times of my life were spent in the woods.

I have never made a bow kill!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hunting with your dad is always fun and it gives you great memories to look back on when you are older.


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 12, 2011)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Oct 13, 2011)

awesome brother. My daughter shot her first deer with her diamond razor sept 24, 2011. We sent you a friend request. Madeline is a hunting freak. We are going out bow hunting this morning in south georgia. Good work dad believe me i know how proud you are. Your having a hard time standing up with that swollen head. Keep it up get more kids involved.


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! Good luck and tell me how you did.


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------

